# Local Sickle Section Source



## DocTX (Dec 9, 2018)

I have an imported aquatic vegetation harvester with a sickle cutter and am having difficulty locating replacement sickle sections (blades). They are stamped ESM 344 155 and ESM 344 098. Measurements are 81mm (3.1890”) length and 42mm (1.6535”) rivet center-to-center and 62mm (2.4409”) wide. Any help finding a US source would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

New Holland uses ESM sickle sections on their dual stream header for combines. I would suggest you take one of each of the sections to a New Holland dealer and see if they can match them.


----------



## DocTX (Dec 9, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> New Holland uses ESM sickle sections on their dual stream header for combines. I would suggest you take one of each of the sections to a New Holland dealer and see if they can match them.


Thanks RC, I will give them a call or visit!


----------

